

Apple has no 7-inch iPad planned for 2012, iPad 2 price drop coming - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2011/12/23/apple-reportedly-has-no-plans-for-a-7-inch-ipad-ipad-2-price-to-drop-when-ipad-3-launches/

======
wavephorm
They should just try to eliminate the bezel. That would remove a lot a real
estate and weoght.

